# this european horse show....uhg!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

At first I thought you were talking about the Lipyz but I believe they go all over because I've seen them in the US before lol. SOrry that I couldn't help more.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That's what I was thinking as well...But they are going to be here in a few months...


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Do you mean the Equestrian World Fair in Germany???
EQUITANA ? Equestrian Sports World Fair
They have the "Hop Top" show... http://www.hop-top-show.de/index_engl.html


----------



## summerswave101 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks guys for the help  i finnnnnaaaaalllllyyyy found the show, it is called The Appassionata. totally awesome ya'll should check it out  appassionata horse show - Google Video#


hope you enjoy the beauty


----------

